# This is Crash...*updated with picture*



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

She is young-ish, I got her from Petsmart a few weeks ago and they didn't tell me her age. Yes..she is currently an only rat  , but I'm trying to find another hairless girl.


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: This is Crash...*

She's beeeeautiful!  
It's great that you're looking into getting a friend for her. 
But why specifically a hairless? I'm sure will narrow your chances a _lot._
Either way, I hope she gets a friend soon.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: This is Crash...*

She's posing perfectly in that pic  

Yeah why another hairless, any particular reason? Good luck in your search. I've only ever seen hooded rats in Pets at Home and any other pet stores, you guys in America etc are lucky lol.


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: This is Crash...*

Thanks for the compliment, I think she is quite gorgeous as well. I have found that my allergies are much worse when I'm around furred rats. I still have allergies with her, but they are not nearly as bad. I emailed a breeder about a hairless baby, I'm just waiting to hear back. There is also a brown (sorry, I don't know the technical terms) baby at Petco that I've got my eye on.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: This is Crash...*

Maybe the brown one is agouti? 

Ah right, well if your allergies seem to be better it may be worthwhile if you can find one


----------



## Coralei (May 25, 2008)

*Re: This is Crash...*

Crash is crazy cute, especially in that pic! Good luck on your search for another.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: This is Crash...*

aweh what a beauty! I hope you find her a friend soon


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: This is Crash...*

I picked up Crash's new friend today! Her name is Riot (aka Px Tora Tora Tora). I got her from Amy at Phoenix Gate Rattery. She is a fawn marked hairless d/c and will be 8 weeks old on August 2nd. She is very sweet, but sensitive to loud noises/sudden movements. I'll post pictures after she settles in a bit.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: This is Crash...*

eek another dumbo hairless! i look forward to pics from you! i love taking pics of my nakie baby, but then i feel bad that she is the only one i ever photograph, lol.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: This is Crash...*

Aw, Crash is cute. *pat-pats her*

I also had to reply here and mention that I'm a writer and in one of my stories, there are siblings named Crash and Riot -- brother and sister, respectively. Thought that was a cool co-inky-dink. Needless to say, I love the names.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: This is Crash...*

I've really taken to hairless rats after seeing all the pics posted. Crash is so cute!


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is Riot, she is very shy so it's hard to get a good picture.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

oh my goodness. 
Riot's face is so longgg.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

DO want. <3


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

you know, very cute, and u have the same cage as my old one


----------

